# Lake's up



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

Here we go again


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Holy ****! 

Is that Livingston? I'm headed up there in the morning!!


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

yes this is livingston


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like beacon bay. Dang that's high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

So much for fishing from the bulk head I guess....


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I wouldn't count it out Photo, catfish like a rise in water it stirs things. Not sure as I have not been there but if it's like the state park it will take more than this to come over the bulk heads.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

We were there in June right after the Memorial Day floods and the water was right at the bulkhead. And I believe they had all 12 gates open. I'll probably toss a catfish leader out there for kicks and see what happens. I caught the biggest catfish I ever caught there on site 50.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Normal pool of 131 shows that as of 8:15 am it's at 132.96


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Getting higher. Couple more inches and I will be able to get ice and never leave the boat.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, that is getting high. I know down here in Liberty/Dayton/Anahuac area the trinity is flooding just as high as it was in May. Everyone needs to be very careful out there. If conditions are too bad, wait till the are better. Not worth risking your life for one trip. And I'm saying this just right before I go pick up my brand new boat and want to take it out, but I'm gonna have to wait a week.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

At 4:00 PM it shows the lake is finally starting to drop. :bounce: Hopefully that keeps up and there is not more coming from up north to start another rise.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I feel fairly certain the lake will stay between 132.5 and 133 for another week.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Riverside just crested yesterday and way high still. Still at 136+ thats a lot of water to come


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

DÃ©jÃ  vous all over again!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The radar is showing a lot of rain over east Texas at Dallas, and below. I bet more is on the way. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

It's frigging raining and the wind is terrible!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

PhotoFish said:


> It's frigging raining and the wind is terrible!!


Well, in their defense, the weather people did predict it.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

This guy just cruised by in a driving rainstorm, 62 degree temperature, and whipping north wind, scanning for fish on his sonar. If this is you, sir, I am very impressed with your dedication!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not me but what dedication.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

There are five of them fishing in front of my place right now. Must be a tournament. Still crazy, however.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, the bass fisherpeople are out today. Glad I'm on the deck in my hoodie with a cup of coffee watching them instead of being with them.
Gary, was that you that woke me up so early duck hunting? Heard a lot of shooting.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Today is the Texas High School Houston Open on Lake Livingston. Poor guys have a poor day to be out there. Well, at least they are young and hardy.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have seen it 8" deep in the ice machine. The top mounted compressor ran continuously trying to freeze the lake!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

GaryI said:


> Today is the Texas High School Houston Open on Lake Livingston. Poor guys have a poor day to be out there. Well, at least they are young and hardy.


 I have been watching them all morning here at Kickapoo, someone should have told them where this boat run is at. The lord must be riding with some of them where they are running. Lucky, very lucky so far !!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

High water helped them in that regard. 

4 inches of rain today at my gauge.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

GaryI said:


> High water helped them in that regard.
> 
> 4 inches of rain today at my gauge.


 Wow 4". I have only gotten a little over a half inch today and yesterday.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes sir we have had a flood here as well. Lots of dead heads where some of these folks are running.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep I launched at broken arrow and fished with Trapperjohn and skip.
Was cold, wet, dreary and the fish didn't bite well.
Had a great time and tried hard for crappie.
Caught one small crappie a white bass a yellow bass and two blue catfish.
Got real wet cold and came in.
Was great to get a boat again.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

That wasn't me shooting. I am not that mad at them anymore. I am sitting inside where it is warm and dry watching football. About to have a scotch or crack open a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

The weather sucks here!!! We had to move inland off the water.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

We had to move inland off the water. I only had one big hit last night and lost it. Haven't even bothered to try today.

We're in lot 6 on wolf creek if anyone wants to come get a drink!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Better to sit in camp and watch it rain than sitting at the house watching it rain.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Better to sit in camp and watch it rain than sitting at the house watching it rain.


Wife and are are sitting here talking about driving up now. At least we'll be able to _see_ the lake. Haven't actually been on it in a few weeks


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Well the lake is now down to 1.44 and dropping at a good rate. Even with the rain predicted for today or tonight the lake should still keep on the downward overall. 

If they leave the gates at Livingston where they are the lake should be within 6 inches above full pool or less within a week. 

Once they start cutting back the flow the river side of the dam should be some great fishing.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Starting to come down.


----------

